# Jc Higgins with perry hub



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 20, 2014)

Are the perry coaster brake hubs hard to service? The 50's higgins I just bought has one on the rear wheel.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 21, 2014)

They're.. different. Because they're English, they're overengineered and a few more parts may fall out, particularly the roller bearings, but not hard, no.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 21, 2014)

Good thank you.


----------

